# Fishin the flats 7/30



## Tugboat (Mar 24, 2011)

Had a couple hours before I had to get some work done so I headed to the sound .Got these two back to back I hooked one and the school followed him in got him in the yak and tossed out the other rod with a gulp and fish on. I kept the one on the right he was 25" ended up catching six reds with the 25" being the smallest .I was seeing lots of reds in large schools 20 plus fish per school .


----------



## Fishin Ski (Apr 27, 2011)

:w00t:

nice fish man. wanna pm me and tell me where you were at? :thumbup:


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Were you at jonhnsons beach?


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, nice job. I'm heading out in the morning. What sound were you fishing?


----------



## milesvdustin (Jun 25, 2011)

No shit, where was that? I've been skunked so much I'm about to give up.


----------



## Tugboat (Mar 24, 2011)

I was around the tiger point area all the fish I caught were around large schools of mullet . Other than the one I got on the gulp I couldn't get any to take any artificial that I offered but when I tossed out a freelined shrimp they would just about fight over it.


----------



## milesvdustin (Jun 25, 2011)

Where is tiger point


----------



## Tugboat (Mar 24, 2011)

milesvdustin said:


> Where is tiger point


It's near the walmart in gulf breeze you can launch at oriole beach


----------



## Fishin Ski (Apr 27, 2011)

what size hooks were you using to freeline with?


----------



## Tugboat (Mar 24, 2011)

AUFishman said:


> what size hooks were you using to freeline with?


2/0 owner


----------



## Kingfish880 (Jun 6, 2011)

Awesome man. Good job!


----------



## cltucker11 (Jul 20, 2010)

What depth of water were you in? Nice JOB!


----------



## Tugboat (Mar 24, 2011)

2-4 feet


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

nice fish!!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

nice fish, thanks for the report


----------

